# Transfers into New England



## vi8509

Does anyone know if there is some form of out of state lateral process for levels below full-time regular police officer? For example if someone has New York States 120 hour peace officer certificate, would different New England states allow you only to take a transition course rather than the whole training course?


----------



## Joel98

I highly doubt it, you would still need to attend at least the reserve academy, which is only 320 hours, like 3 months.

Just attend the reserve academy, it will be better for you in the long run.


----------



## felony

To answer your question, the MPTC will not accept your "peace officer" cert. The Reserve Academy is easy enough to attend, plus you will need the law classes to know what you are doing.


----------

